# urgent - ideas? my cat stopped eating



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm hoping that there's someone in this amazing community who can help where the vet can't. My 12 yo tortoiseshell much loved cat stopped eating - probably about two weeks ago. Last Thursday we took her to the vet, where she stayed until yesterday. All the blood tests, x rays, scans showed no problems. With diazepam and steroids they got her to eat a little at the weekend. She's been on a drip, and for that reason is somewhat revived. She had all the tests again on Tuesday - no indication of any problems, so she came home yesterday, but she won't eat. We've tried cat food, cat bix, tuna, raw egg, butter, cheese, chichken ( and I know the vet tried allsorts). She sniffs in an interested way, but doesn't eat. She is rapidly declining now, having had no fluid support since overnight Tuesday. This is a desperate plea......does anyone have any ideas, please?


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

.
I can only suggest what my daughter does when her terrier is under the weather she sits on the floor with him and spoon feeds him a warm milk and water mix .
I do hope you find a way of tempting her .


----------



## twinaxel (Apr 12, 2010)

We had a cat with a similar problem and the vet found
she had an ulcer at the back of her throat when she anaesthetised her. Has the vet tried antibiotics.

Hope this helps, best of luck.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Dental problem/toothache or as previously said maybe a throat or mouth problem?

Maybe try an eye dropper to feed her some liquid - we did this with our kitten when she lost her mother at a young age and wouldn't/didn't know how to eat 'properly'.

If only they could tell you what is wrong  

Good luck.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh dear what a worry if you can get her to have water albeit given with an eyedropper, put some glucose in until you discover whats wrong, this will help dehydration.Good luck
Margaret


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

How worrying, especially as the vet is not coming up with any solutions.

John suggests trying Brands Essence as some years ago this was suggested to him by a vet for a jaundiced cat who was too ill to eat normally. He bought it in a pharmacy. Using a dropper was suggested but the cat soon started lapping it. It had a quick beneficial effect.

I do hope something works soon.

Chris


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh dear - they are a worry  

When our cats go off their food the first thing I suspect is teeth/gum trouble. Especially if they show mild interest. They sort of want to eat, but know it will hurt so don't bother. Could be trouble with the throat like twinaxel suggests.

Also the original trouble may have passed, but the cat has just lost the "need to eat" response. A vet once suggested we get a cat to eat by letting it think it was stealing some food (say liver left on the work surface). Luckily it worked that time. 

Hope you and your cat are as lucky.

Sue


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Have you tried her with with aerosol cream? Maybe easier to get down because they don't actually need to eat it, more lick it.
My cat lived on it for a week after she broke her jaw in a road accident.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

*Many Thanks *to all of you who have replied. She is a feisty girl, and feeding her with a dropper is not someone she will tolerate. She is not interested in cream, or milk. I have ordered Brands Essence online - this sounds like it might be a possibility as it seems 'strong'?Fortunately she has decided to eat cheese, ( a suggestion from a friend) so we are supplying grated cheese at room temperature - this will hopefully keep her going till she decides to eat something else. This makes me think her mouth must be ok, as cheese is quite salty. I'm wondering if she's had a stroke of some kind; she seems to be sitting around staring into space, but that could simply be because she is now weak, I guess. As Hezbez says, if only they could tell us what is wrong! I don't really think we're out of the woods, but the cheese gives us a chance. :roll:


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Good news about the cheese! But see if you can get a second vet too have a look. Our vet (known them for years and consider them excellent) missed a tumour in one of ours but one of her colleagues discovered it and treated it (our cat was 14). Good luck, hope it's nothing too serious.

Bob


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Bob. thanks for that idea. Sadly, the original vet went sick and the substitute ordered more tests (I agreed, of course) to no avail. So 
we got a second opinion without asking for it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Try the Feline Advisory Bureau. Lots of vets use their services.

You could ask for a referal to a specialist but usually you need to have a clue what is wrong in order to choose the specialist.

Also google Richard Allport (might be one "L"). He is a qualified vet who uses alternative remedies.

Cottage cheese would be better if she will eat it? Goat's cheese also better than cow's. My cat loves Mild French Goat's Cheese from Sainsburys.

Hope she picks up soon.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Just to finish my story - sadly Milly was euthanased last Thursday. we eventually got her to eat tuna + cheese. Over the Xmas period she stopped eating tuna, and very quickly stopped eating cheese too. Whe I took her back to the vet, she was surprised that we'd kept her going so long............Sad decision to make, but in her best interests:-(


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Realy really sorry

Kev and sue


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw so sorry.

Did they find out what it was?

Janet


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

So sorry. One of our Ragdolls stopped eating and eventually had to be put to sleep. We suspect that he had liver failure as he became very yellow on his skin. Still miss him after 3 years!
Best wishes.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear your news.
Cats are interesting creatures - I think they sometimes know when it is their time to go, so by stopping eating they don't prolong the process. 

RIP Millie


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news but reckon you've done the right thing.

Catz


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry to read about Milly but it is comforting to know you have acted in her best interests.

Run free at the Bridge Milly

Sue


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

So very sorry to hear your sad news.
Cliff


----------

